# Mixing For MTL



## Lightbringer (2/6/20)

I am still a very new dabbler in the world of DIY. Only did it for a sub-ohm tank so far. But just bought myself a MTL RTA today... Hopefully, as I'm still waiting to find out if the store will send it now.

As mist recipes out there at the moment are for that category, you can get the simplest recipe to one that takes 7 flavours. 

Now obviously I know that my vg/pg ratio will have to change. But I didn't realise that I would be restricted to recipes that use the minimum amount of flavours. 

So I would like to find out if this is true. And if it is, just how many flavours are perfect for a MTL tank to handle. 

And should I up the flavour % up a little?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo (2/6/20)

Oh? And here I was mixing juices since forever for all the devices based off of what I taste from my RDA's. 

I generally test on the device I made it for if possible, very few differences unless the vape is just not set up right in my experience.

You do have to keep in mind that fruity juices at high watts can become harsh/sharp, some desserts are not what they should be at lower watts or cooler vapes.

Some pod's might want a bit more distilled water or pg, but most have been good with a 70VG blend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pickle Rick (3/6/20)

Use an online calculator like *e-liquid-recipes.com*
They have a library you can search, add MTL in your search term and it will give you recipes better suited for what you want. But I would advise recreating the recipes in the create tab as your freebase nicotine will have different ratios and you'll want to get that spot on. Add your flavours with your desired percentages and it'll do the rest of the math. For a start aim for 50vg/50pg and work from there. Mix in small batches, you go through juice much slower with MTL. And also you wouldn't have commited too much of your stock in case you're not happy with the result. I normally test new mixes in 10-20ml batches. Pay attention to the recommended steep times in the beginning, some flavours like a bit of time to develop, but you'll get the hang of it pretty quickly

Regarding the flavour count....I guess that might be true for some basic pod setups just because they wouldn't get the most out of the recipe. But that sort argument would fall away IMO when using RTA's which by design get more out of your juice. I've tried mixes with quite a few elements, some in small percentages, that all add little bits to the overall experience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/20)

If you're an Android user, You can also use an app called LiqCalc from the playstore. It's amazing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/6/20)

Is it possible to search for possible recipes by inserting the concentrates you have ?

.


----------



## Silo (3/6/20)

I've seen that searching for a concentrate brings up recipes. Not sure how one would go about finding a list based off of a list. I do not do recipes like other people. But I am sure this is a thing, and someone will comment. If not a thing, I would be quite surprised actually.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/6/20)

I use my same recipes for MTL and DL tank, pod, RDA ect. Just change it to 50/50 and i havent had issues. I even mix for a girl at work that uses an old twisp clearo and she is happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

